# Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Moin, wollt ma fragen, ob ihr (gute) Spiele kennt, die mit folgendem zurechtkommen:

Intel Atom N280 1,66GHz FSB667 SMT
1GB DDR2-667
Intel i945GME

Das einzige was ich bis jetz zum Laufen bringen konnte war GTA2, Empire Earth gibt en schwarzen Bildschirm sobalds vom Intro ins Hauptmenü ginge, Anno 1503 stürzt beim Spielstart ab, Flautout 2 is unspielbar un Battle Realms gibt ne Fehlermeldung von wegen Anzeigemodus raus.


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Ghotic1 vill auch 2 
C&C 
Need for speed 2  und porsche


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*



Hardbasevol1 schrieb:


> Ghotic1 vill auch 2
> C&C
> Need for speed 2  und porsche


Nfs 3 auch noch würd ich sagen und Rollcage Stage 2, läuft sogar unter Win7


----------



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Meint ihr autobahn raser geht?


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Mhh ka...einfach mal testen, sofern du Autobahnraser überhaupt hass, was ich aber nicht denke da die Frage keinen Sinn hätte, falls du es schon haben würdes


----------



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Doch ich habs schon, aber ich bin mir halt net sicher ob es sich lohnt das zu suchen


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

und Rollercoaster


----------



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Das seh ich sogar grad  hm k

(Hm, über Fast Ethernet auf en DVD Laufwerk zuzugreifen is net so das wahre^^)


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*



Hardbasevol1 schrieb:


> und Rollercoaster


Ohja Rollercoaster wie könnte ich das bloß vergessen
Unreal 1 und so andere alte MP Klassiker cs1.6, Quake 3/Quake Live...sofern ne extra Maus für den laptop vorhanden is
Hab noch nie Shooter aufn Laptop gedaddel, daher weiß ich nich ob das überaupt gut geht


----------



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Star Trek Armada II hab ich grad gefunden 

Sauerbraten müsst gehn


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Gta san andreas müsst doch auch noch gehen


----------



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Ne glaub ich net... wenn Flatout 2 net geht...


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Star Trek Armada II hab ich grad gefunden
> 
> Sauerbraten müsst gehn


Ohja Sauerbraten
Böses Suchtgame


----------



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Installier ich grad 

Un ich mach grad en Image von der Anno 1503 CD (Die CBS Version geht net, aber hab ja auchnoch das Original )


----------



## OdlG (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Ich sehe schon, hier war noch niemand aufgrund eines GraKa-Defektes zu einem Zocken mit onBoard-GraKa gezwungen, sonst würden hier mehr Titel kommen 

Ohne Kompatibilität einschätzen zu können, liste ich mal auf:

Anno 1602
Sims 1
Drakan
System Shock 2
Mafia
Call of Duty 1
Hidden and Dangerous
Morrowind
Hearts of Iron 1+2 (nicht 3!!)
Freelancer
Forsaken
GTA Vice City
Spongebob Monopoly^^
Final Fantasy 7/8
World of Goo
Bridging the Gap
KAISER
Cossacks
Age of Empires 1+2
Wolfenstein
Half Life
X / X²
Glest
Dungeon Keeper 2
Mobility

edit:
Plants vs. Zombies
Rise of Nations
Gangland


----------



## NCphalon (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Deine Onboard Grafik is aber um welten besser als meine IGP^^

Sobald gegner auftauchen ruckelt selbst Cube (1!)

Wobei Cossacks könnt ich ma probiern


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Sobald gegner auftauchen ruckelt selbst Cube (1!)


Ach du Schei*e


----------



## seiender (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

ergänzend:
Torchlight
Wolfteam
Urban Terror
NFS bis Mostwanted spielbar
FIFA bis 2008 flüssig 2009 nur schlecht
PES ähnlich
Star wars battlefront 1 sollte laufen
Call of duty 1 läuft sehr gut, selbst bei takt auf 800mhz
2 bestimmt auch
Achtung Suchtgefahr:
teeworlds (auch gut als Modus: nodes)
TORCS (The Open Racing-Car Simulator)



Ach egal such dir hier was aus:
Quelle wie meist bei netbooks : eeepc.de
*3rd Person Action/Shooter*
G-Police - Läuft flüssig
GTA - Läuft flüssig
GTA 2 (London) - Laufen beide samt "Add-On" flüssig.
*GTA 3 / San Andreas - Läuft mit starken Abstrichen in der Grafik (Patch installieren!)
Max Payne - Läuft flüssig
Max Payne 2 - Läuft flüssig
Soldat - Läuft flüssig

_*@GTA 3: Eventuell muss erst ein externer Monitor angeschlossen werden um die Auflösungsprobleme beim Start zu umgehen._

*Action-Adventure*
Heavy Metal F.A.K.K 2 - Läuft flüssig
Soul Reaver - Läuft flüssig
Tomb Raider - Läuft flüssig
Tomb Raider 2 - Läuft flüssig

*Adventure (Point'n Click etc..)*
The Nomad Soul - Läuft flüssig

*Egoshooter (3D-Shooter)*
Call of Duty - Läuft flüssig
Call of Duty United Offensive - Läuft flüssig
*Counter Strike 1.6 - Läuft anscheinend nur bedingt!
Counter Strike: Condition Zero - läuft mit klitzekleinen Abstrichen flüssig
Half Life - Läuft flüssig
Open Arena - Läuft flüssig
Quake - Läuft flüssig
Quake 2 - Läuft flüssig
Quake 3 - Läuft flüssig
Rainbow Six: Ravenshield - Läuft flüssig
Red Faction - Läuft flüssig
Return to Castle Wolfenstein - Läuft mit klitzekleinen Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Serious Sam - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Serious Sam 2nd Encounter - Läuft mit einigen Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Soldier of Fortune - Läuft flüssig
Thief - Läuft flüssig
Thief 2 - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Unreal - Läuft flüssig
Unreal Tournament - Läuft flüssig
Unreal Tournament 2003 - Läuft flüssig mit kleinen Grafikabstrichen
XIII - Läuft flüssig

_*@CS1.6: Hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander... Beim einen läufts, beim anderen nicht. Es ist sehr oft von starken FPS Einbrüchen die Rede. Wird wohl Konfigurations-/Enginebedingt seinen Ursprung haben._

*Jump'n Run*
Rayman - Läuft flüssig
Rayman 2 - Läuft flüssig
Rayman 3 - Läuft flüssig

*Knobelspiele*
Frozen Bubble - Läuft flüssig

*Rennspiele*
Flatout - läuft mit starken Grafikabstrichen akzeptabel
MotoGP 2003 - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Re-Volt - Läuft flüssig
Trackmania Nations - Läuft mit starken Abstrichen der Grafik akzeptabel.

*Rollenspiele*
Diablo - Läuft flüssig
Diablo 2 / Lord of Destruction - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Siege - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Siege 2 - Läuft mit einigen Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Fallout - Läuft flüssig
Fallout 2 - läuft flüssig
Gothic - Läuft flüssig
Gothic 2 - Läuft flüssig mit geringen Abstrichen in der Grafik
Neverwinter Nights + Add-Ons - Läuft flüssig

*Sportspiele*
Mat Hoffman Pro BMX - Läuft flüssig
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 4 - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig

*Strategiespiele*
Age of Empires - Läuft flüssig
Age of Empires 2 - Läuft flüssig
Anno 1602 - Läuft flüssig
Battle for Wesnoth - Läuft flüssig
Black & White - Läuft flüssig
BosWars - Läuft flüssig (eventuell Anpassung der Konfigurationsdatei: 800*640)
Command & Conquer - Läuft flüssig
Commandos - Läuft flüssig
Commandos 2 - Läuft flüssig
Commandos 3 - Läuft flüssig
Die Siedler - Läuft flüssig
Die Siedler 2 - Läuft flüssig
Die Sielder 3 - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Keeper - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Keeper 2 - Läuft flüssig
Globulation 2 - Läuft flüssig
Jagged Alliance 2 - Läuft flüssig
Patrizier 2 - Läuft flüssig
Port Royal - Läuft flüssig
Starcraft - Läuft flüssig
Warcraft - Läuft flüssig
Warcraft II - Läuft flüssig
Warcraft III / The Frozen Throne - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig.
Warzone 2100 - Läuft flüssig
Worms - Läuft flüssig
Worms 2 - Läuft flüssig
Worms 4 Mayhem - Läuft flüssig
Worms World Party - Läuft flüssig

*Wirtschaftssimulationen*
Rollercoaster Tycoon - Läuft flüssig
SimCity 2000 - Läuft flüssig
SimCity 3000 - Läuft flüssig
Sim City 4 - Läuft flüssig



**** Emulatoren ****

DosBox - Läuft ohne großen Konfigurationsaufwand. Erfreulich ist auch, dass sehr sehr viele DOS-Spiele schon als Freeware im Netz legal zu erwerben sind. Im Folgenden stehen einige Seiten mit vielen DOS-Games zur Auswahl: www.dosgames.com, www.dosgamesdownload.com, www.dosgamesarchive.com

SNES-Emulatoren - Ohne Frage gehören ZSNES und SNES9X zu den besten SNES-Emulatoren die es gibt. Sie spielen nahezu jedes SNES-Game ab und das auch noch ohne Schwierigkeiten. Zudem unterstützen beide Emulatoren das LAN-Gaming, um über das Netzwerk auch mit Kollegen alte Zeiten auferleben zu lassen.

Nintendo 64 - Auch hier heben sich zwei Emulatoren aus der Masse heraus: "Project64" und "1964" sind unübertroffen die besten Emulatoren für N64 Roms. Man merkt aber leider recht schnell das dem Eee in einigen Roms die Puste ausgeht. Somit lassen sich einige Games nur mit entsprechenden Einstellungen der Plugins flüssig zocken. Eine Empfehlung sei hier aber dennoch ausgesprochen: Denn wen einige Grafikabstriche und Pluginoptimierungen nicht abschrecken wird viel Freude mit alten N64 Titeln haben.


----------



## NCphalon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Hab jetz die GPU von 166 auf 400MHz übertaktet, jetz is Cube Assault bei gegnern netmehr unspielbar sondern ruckelt nurnoch stark^^


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Hab jetz die GPU von 166 auf 400MHz übertaktet, jetz is Cube Assault bei gegnern netmehr unspielbar sondern ruckelt nurnoch stark^^


Is ja schonmal nen Fortschritt


----------



## RedBrain (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Age of Wonders
C&C Tiberian Sun
C&C Red Alert 2
                         .....sind über ini-File konfigurierbar. Bei AoW über Einstellungen.

Die 3 Spielen sind reine DDRAW Spiele, die Auflösungen werden 100%zig von Grafiktreiber genommen und verwendet. z.B. 800x480 für dein Netbook oder 2560x1024 für meinem PC usw.


greetz
RedBrain


----------



## seiender (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Ja das mit der graka übertakten hat mir nicht so viel gebracht.
ausserdem ist das mit dem gmaboosterupdate immer sehr nervig.
Musste dann halt zahlen.
Cube Assault lief bei dir nicht?
Ich hatte es glaub ich am lauffen.


----------



## Spaiki (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche Spiele für Netbook (N280/1GB/GMA950)*

Interressanter Thread 

Aber sagt mal ich hab hier auch so ein Netbook rumstehen (EEE PC 1001P, Atom N450, 2GB Ram, Intel GMA3150 Grafik) und würde gern Dungeon Siege mal wieder datteln - Problem meine CD's (waren doch damals 2 wenn ich mich recht erinnere) sind net mehr da (jedenfals weis ich net wo). 

Wisst Ihr zufällig obs das Spiel mitlerweile als Free-download gibt oder auf welcher Heft-DVD es mit drauf war sodass man sich das nochmal organisieren könnte?

Glaube Handel kann man knicken (hab ich so im Gefühl).

EDIT: DS1 auf der Gamestar 04/07 gefunden und läuft!


----------

